# Danica 16 owners Unite!



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm looking to hunt down the other Danica 16 owners out there
As they were built in Vancouver BC Canada I suspect most are still in BC
I know of 3 personally of the 25 there were made
Any others out there?
A couple of us were thinking of having a rally


----------



## danica16 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, I have been looking to buy a Danica 16, do you know of one for sale ?
If I am lucky to get one I would be interested in meeting up with some owners.
Steve.


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi there
I have a danica I love!
There was a guy selling one a few months back
I'm emailing him to see if he still has it and wants to sell it
I'll let you know


----------



## danica16 (Aug 22, 2012)

Many Thanks


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry Steve , the fellow got back to me but hes since decided to keep his Danica, best of luck


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Is there a seal or seem running the length of Danicas from bow to stern?

Thank you.


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

I think from the bottom of the keel it looks like there is, though I'd have to go check.
It isn't evident anywhere else though
Out of curiousity why do you ask?
(the last post I did here was about 10 months ago!)


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been seriously considering buying a Danica, but some pictures seem to show an odd looking seam running down the middle -- the last thing I want is to have my boat split in half 

Hmm . . . this site won't let me paste a link, so just google "danica 16 ebay" and you should find an auction ended page with a little picture of a blue Danica 16. Click on "see original listing" to see the one I'm referring to.

Mouse over the first picture to enlarge it and notice the apparent seam covered by a metal strip screwed or riveted into the hull's centerline.

I considered bidding on this boat because I've developed a lust for a Danica, but the price seemed silly considering the great deals you can find on old boats nowadays. 

But a Danica with four round ports, pretty salty - I want it!


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi I looked at the photos
I don't think splitting in half is a concern with most Danica/Nordicas
THe metal strip is just a keel protector. Some Nordicas have them running the entire length of the keel front to back. I can see a few patches/repairs on the keel but with a well-used looking Danica like that one it's not entirely surprising and nice to know someone was paying attention and patching it up. I have a small section I did on mine too. On the ebay Danica I would be more concerned about these items:

- The top of the rudder(cheeks I think they're called) look non original and like they're conventional plywood, also it looks like it's a little too big/tall. The tiller shouldn't flop down onto the back of the cockpit like that.

-I would ask/check out the cabin sole. Somebody has added something to the cockpit floor around the bottom of the compression post. A common problem in both Nordicas and Danicas is soggy floatation foam.

-THe top of the cabin looks oddly flecked with black..is the gellcoat worn through or cracking or is paint overspray, I can't tell

-the bright work all needs to be done(some body painted it blue..ick!) I like doing this sort of thing on a little boat so no big deal, i had to do mine and it was quite pleasing.

- Why is the motor mount facing sideways???

- What are the sails like? there's no mention of Sails?
new sails for a Danica could run up to $1200-1500!!?

- It was one of the models with the inboard outboard,(thus the cutaway rudder) the builder/designer Peter Hahn told me they made a few like that but it didn't work out to well with the 2 stroke outboards they had at the time, too smokey on the cabin, that's not a minus though, it could work well with an electric or 4 stroke though it's likely been glassed in

- Nice trailer and many other good points too, pulpit and pushpit!
Danicas are great boats, I really love mine!! It's on the Nordica 16 yahoo site in the Nutmeg or piracy photo folder

I would ask a tonne of questions if i wasn't able to see it first hand
Where are you located
There's one for sale in Vancouver(where they were built...only 25 made!)
********Sailboat for sale - includes moorage - $3900

-


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh yes and how's the runnning rigging and blocks
Replacing it all could cost a few bucks too!


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

You can check out my Danica here if you want
It's not quite as tricked out as the one on ebay
Cute As A Bugs Ear And Salty Looking Too

I paid 1300 with the trailer and a 50 lbs thrust minn Kota a couple of years ago Which I sold as I don't find they have enough oomph if you really need it. The sails were decent and I'm still using them.

I did do a little fiberglass retabbing inside, brightwork, and I've made a new mast base, compression post and added a pulpit, oh and new trailer tires.
I got a deal.
The price on ebay would only be worth it if it had good sails. It's not in tip top shape which the price would seem to reflect
You can see the one in Vancouver comes with a honda 2hp and the years moorage which is a pretty decent deal


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I had some concerns too (but thanks for pointing out a lot more), plus I couldn't go see it before bidding (at a price I thought was too high), so I passed it up.

But oh, she's a salty looking gal!


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

They all are, those double looking ports are quite unique!
I have seen a double port version . I suspect the wooden surrounds are an addition.
The round ports on Danica's are a result of the builder getting a deal at an auction on opening bronze portlights and only appear on the later models. Some Danicas had built in galleys and heads if you can believe it!
Ask the buyer if he'll take a lower buy it now (provided he provide more information(like sails , cabin sole etc)
I hope I didn't rain on your parade at all, i was just trying to be helpful
Where are you located? I'm assuming nowhere near Manitoba


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

You are right - Los Angeles - a little bit of a commute for those weekend sails on the $3900 Danica with paid slip.

I had actually checked out your Danica review and videos a while ago. Yar, har, har! Post some mar!

Do you know if there were any Danicas built with double ports, galley, and head? My wife wants our boats to keep getting bigger, but I want to go smaller. You think with double ports, galley, and head I could trick her? 

Me: Honey, it's bigger than average.

Her: That didn't work before. What makes you think it will work now? *SLAP*

Oh, well.


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Ahh L.A.
I used to tour down that way a lot with bands
And yes I agree a long commute
Why don't you look for a Cape Dory Typhoon?
There a little rarer on the West Coast but there's more in the States and they have some amenities. Still trailerable too

Yes I believe there were Danicas with double ports as well as with Galleys and with heads. Whether any one of them combined all these features I couldnt tell you.
A Danica is really a camping boat as far as accomodations goes, but very stout and seaworthy for all that

What are you sailing now?


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a Clipper Marine Crealock 23 Twin Keel that I'm trying to sell. I also have a Montgomery 8 sailing dinghy.

I like transom hung rudders on rounded canoe sterns (so the Typhoon doesn't really appeal to me). For the near future, something small and easily trailerable is best. I don't want to pay a slip fee any more, and a trailer for my current boat would cost more than the boat is worth.

I like a fairly full keel, so a Danica seems just right, just wish it was lapstrake. I really like the looks of that ebay one. It has a lot of potential.


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Windkiller,

What are the biggest waves and strongest wind you have been in and how did your boat handle it?


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Rounded canoe stern isn't a priority, but I like a big, full keel transom rudder on a smaller full keel boat; a Vertue, Allegra, Flicka, Folkboat, or Contessa would be nice. 

They are pretty, but I worry about the internal rudder post and sleeve on boats like the Typhoon and Kittiwake.


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Have you considered a Nordica 16 or a Nordica 20?
My Danica has been out in 20 knot winds max under reefed main and jib. It was managable, a little hairy maybe. The Danica heaves to nicely. I've had it out in 4 ft chop before. It handles it and could likely handle more but could I
Here's the extremely cool boat I have the use of for the summer. It's and 1890's design Canoe Yawl


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Ahhh THis site won't let me post pictures despit using the proper procedures, The wooden boat site does the same thing..THey both used to let me post pictures, Some sort of 'upgrade' no doubt.
I'll try again


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds like you're having fun! Do you have a link to some pictures?

As you know, I really like double enders and found this Bob Perry blog quite interesting:

Sail Far Live Free - Sailboats, Sailing News, and Gear: Double Enders According to Perry (Guest Post by Bob Perry)

You mentioned you talked with Peter Hahn. I was wondering how he made the Danica. I assume he made a mold from a Nordica and altered it slightly. Do you know what he did with the Danica molds?


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, I'm considering a Nordica 16/20, Halman 20, and Skipper 20 - embarrassing, but I like the Guppy 13 too!


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

If you go to this wooden boat forum thread and scroll down to the 10th, 11th or 12th posting there's a picture:
George Holmes' Eel comes out of the shed at Iron Wharf, Faversham

If you send your email I'll send you a few more.
That was an interesting article. I think I've read something similar before. For me aesthetics are very important in a sailboat. Older traditional stylings are much more pleasing and double enders have a very lovely roundness to them.
I'm just selling a Nordica 20 right now. It's a very cool boat but not as cute as my Danica and it requires a bigger trailer and truck to tow it. Not currently in my budget. I might use some of the money from the sale to get a new mainsail for the Danica (or I'll get a sailrite kit and save a few hundred sewing it myself)

I heard tell Peter Hahn used a Nordica 16 as a mold. The Danicas keel is about 8 inches deeper as well as having a deeper forefoot, the combings are higher, as is the cabin and the cockpit is smaller because there's a lazarette.
Don't tell my Danica but I kind of think the Nordica 16s are a little cooler looking, a little more sleek and rakish whilst the Danica looks a little like a duck. i also like the old knockabout style boats and almost anything with a gaff rigg. I've thought of putting a bowsprit on the Danica and with a new mast making it a gaff rig...or a tiny yawl with a sailboard mast and a little boomkin. I keep thinking about it and then tink...why make more holes in the boat it does pretty well as is.


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

The Eel looks good. How does it sail? 

About a mold . . . I would think he used a Nordica to make a mold that he then used to layup the glass for the Danica hulls. How did he use a Nordica hull as a mold? Did he pull apart a Nordica and layup the glass inside of the Nordica's pieces? Is a Danica thus a little smaller than a Nordica; smaller by the width of the Nordica's glass and gelcoat? Or am I not understanding something?

A bowsprit would look cool, but I would worry about maybe putting the center of effort too far forward and creating lee helm. I have a bowsprit on my boat and that's what it seemed to do, but a few weeks ago I was out in about 25 knots and managed to break off a metal bowsprit support when a gust yanked the jib pretty hard (also put a little rip in the mainsail). I couldn't reach the metal support's screws without tearing apart the inside of the boat and taking out the forward bulkhead, so I just put a stainless eye into the glass behind the sprit and stuck the forestay on it. Hope it works, and cures the leehelm. I've only been out in about 5 knots since and couldn't even tack very well, too slow, had to jibe sometimes.


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

I think you're right about the molds . regardless either boat is just under 14' on deck not including the rudder so the 16' thing is a slight exaggeration. On the Nordica 16 site (which includes us Danica owners) There's a set of pictures of a Danica being made.
THe Danica has some good weather helm (the Nordicas and Danicas are known for it)and if I did make a sprit it would be a short one. First I wanted a nice wooden sprit, Then I decided I wanted a retractable aluminum one with a furler jib(which would entail some interesting forestay adjusting??!!. Still haven't done it yet though. I have a furler unit from a Chrysler Mutineer I used to have. I used to use it, it's handy and tidy but you do get a fair amount of luff sag to leeward, Mostly I just use a downhaul to bring down the jib on the foredeck.
With the Danica (because of the full keel) tacking in light winds it helps to let the jib backwind as you cross the wind to help push the boat around and then uncleat it and pull it over to the new side.


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

I couldn't find any pictures of a Danica being made. Maybe I'm on the wrong site? Do you have a link to the picture page?

Thanks again.


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

I should've said the Nordica 16 yahoo site
I think you have to be a member to view it (easy to do, though it might take a day) Tonnes of photos or Nordicas and Danicas. It's about the third or 4th page of photos in,called 'Danica 16 and it shows several photos of a (get this!) 2 porthole Danica being built.They're old scanned photos. but still it's interesting.


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks - I found it - interesting - I want to do it - and add some lapstrake type lines like on a Flicka or Mariah - and make the keel a little deeper with some heavier lead ballast - and call it an Island Passage - and put on a bowsprit - and make it a cutter - and . . . must go to bed and stop dreaming.


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Windkiller,

Do you know if your deck is cored or solid glass? It would seem that such a small deck would be glass. Have you had any reason to dig in and find out?

Thanks.


----------



## wnuttall (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi. I just bought a Danica 16. I live in Ottawa, Ontario.
Where are you located? I'd love to chat; I have a question about rigging (the backstay) and I haven't been able to get it in the water until I get it resolved.
Wendy


----------



## wnuttall (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Windkiller.
I'd love to join a Danica owners group. I'm looking for some advice on the topping lift and outhaul system as well as fitting the gooseneck. I'm wondering if my boat is missing some parts...
Thanks. Looking forward to hearing back from anyone who could help.
Wendy


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry Wendy,
I want a Danica, but don't own one. I currently have a Pacific Seacraft 25. Hopefully Windkiller or someone else will respond quickly. Do you own the blue Danica with the round ports - named Avalon?


----------



## wnuttall (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Truewin. 
I do own a navy blue Danica with round ports, although I don't know if its name was Avalon. There was no name on it when I bought it. Do you know this boat? I live in Ottawa. I bought it in Aylmer Quebec and he bought it from Montreal.


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow - You probably have the boat I've been trying to track down for years. She was on eBay, but I missed it and tried to track down the owners, so I could buy when they decided to sell. I even ran a wanted ad in Kijiji with a picture of the boat for a few years hoping the owner would contact me. Oh well. Good for you!


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken the Danica named Avalon referred too (and I saw it on ebay and elsewhere too and I remember you asking about it) was light to middle blue and had 4 round ports with wooden rings around them(..and if I remember properly the tiller installed upside down!!??). The one being referred to actually is a lovely very very dark blue with a pair of round aluminium portlights. I suspect it might've originally been this one which was listed in 2016 in roughly the same area. It had the portlights filled and came with a choice of two styles of portlights. Just my guess. Not as many Danicas back east.
https://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/62133


----------



## Silverdog1 (May 28, 2015)

Windkiller said:


> I'm looking to hunt down the other Danica 16 owners out there
> As they were built in Vancouver BC Canada I suspect most are still in BC
> I know of 3 personally of the 25 there were made
> Any others out there?
> A couple of us were thinking of having a rally


Good morning. I purchased a Danica 16 three 


Windkiller said:


> I'm looking to hunt down the other Danica 16 owners out there
> As they were built in Vancouver BC Canada I suspect most are still in BC
> I know of 3 personally of the 25 there were made
> Any others out there?
> A couple of us were thinking of having a rally


I bought one of the 25 Danica 16s that still survives, about 3 weeks ago. Overall she's in pretty decent shape for a hull of it's vintage. Granted I don't know when my Danica was built or it's build number but I am really happy to have finally tracked one down. With only 25 having been built and who knows how many have survived the decades, I feel very privileged to have found one for sale and to finally own a Danica 16. Thank you Dan for letting her slip thru your fingers. 
I have yet to launch her because of work pressures but I'm really looking forward to at least get her to the vacant moorage I'm paying for. 
I have a question: Which of the shrouds is located forward -- the longer shroud or the shorter one? The person I bought her from couldn't remember. I'd appreciate knowing for sure, rather than after installing them backward when I raise the mast.
Silverdog1


----------

